# 320 ppm water



## Maddmachinist (Mar 24, 2015)

My water at the house is running about 320 ppm. And I was deffinitly going to use some store bought gallons for earlier on in my grow. In your opinion do u believe 320 should be just fine as the grow goes on or is that too bad?


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 24, 2015)

You "should" be good to go provided what makes up that 320 is not something bad. Good idea to check your local water supply companies info. That is public info if you're on city water.

If you are on a well I'd use at least an RO with a PPM that high.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Maddmachinist said:


> My water at the house is running about 320 ppm. And I was deffinitly going to use some store bought gallons for earlier on in my grow. In your opinion do u believe 320 should be just fine as the grow goes on or is that too bad?


 


wow........ that seems high........ I thought mime was bad at 180 to 200 ppm..........  what is in your water?........ do you let it sit out for 24 or more hours before checking ppm?


----------



## zem (Mar 24, 2015)

i always grew with 240 ppm up to 260 with no problems. i would give 320 a try, it's normally mostly calcium and magnesium in the water, these actually are food for the plants


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 25, 2015)

I would have the water tested to see just what and how much that is in the water. If that is mostly calcium, it could cause you issues depending on the grow method you use. If it is chlorine or chloramine, it could cause you issues in other ways. I would have that checked before doing anything else.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Mar 25, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> wow........ that seems high........ I thought mime was bad at 180 to 200 ppm..........  what is in your water?........ do you let it sit out for 24 or more hours before checking ppm?



No are you supposed
To wait that long before testing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

Deff want it to set out for 24 hrs to get rid of Chlorine.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Deff want it to set out for 24 hrs to get rid of Chlorine.


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## Maddmachinist (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------

